# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с7 7.70.027 и MS SQL 2008 К2

## Masty

Добрый день!

Собрал такую связку:
WS2012R2+1c7 7.70.027+MS SQL 2008 R2

При попытке провести Отчёт реализатора база ведёт себя странно - пухнет журнал транхакций на весь объём диска и не более.
Подскажите - куда копать?
Сервиспаки на 2008? Версия 1с? Или некие обёртки искать( турбобл не помогает)?

----------

